# 2009 Jetta Radio Removal - Dash Disassembly



## mgpeddle (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 2009 Jetta Sportwagon TDI. I purchased a factory Bluetooth kit and would like to install it. I think that I have to take my dash apart to get at the stereo. The kit came with a video to install in the Jetta, however it looks like it maybe an american Jetta, mine is Canadian. The Jetta in the video has a some sort of air filter on the top of the dash that is the starting point for disassembly. My Jetta has a little tray on the top of the dash that looks as though it snaps in. I believe that has to come out, but I am not sure how to get it out. I would hate to break it, the car is only 4 months old. Does anyone know how to remove the top dash tray, where the snaps or clips might be and where I should pry it up from ?


----------

